# How to clean road salt/dirt stains on pants and jacket?



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

My car was covered in road salt and dirt. While putting my gear away in the trunk, the pants and jacket was rubbing against the bumper of my car. 

Both my pants and jacket have road salt/dirt stains on them. I washed it once like how I usually wash them. Cold water, gentle cycle, using Penguin sports wash detergent. 

Penguin detergent is like Nikwax tech wash product used for cleaning water proof/moisture wicking clothing. 

The salt/dirt stain was still there after washing it. So I wash it again using the normal wash setting instead of the gentle cycle using cold water again. The second wash did clean some of the stain off but not all of it (~50%).

Does anyone know how to get rid of road salt/dirt stain from waterproof/moisture wicking clothing? Should I wash it again using warm water?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Whats the fabric? What does the wash instructions saw on the jacket? If its goretex I would wash it in warm water.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the water proofing is a laminate wash it cold with powder detergent. If its a spray on water proofer keep using cold with tech wash.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's a Oakley Amplier Snowboard Pants. The shell is not Gortex.  It's 15K water proof and 20K breathable material and has 60g of thinsulate insulation.

I'm not sure if the water proofing is laminate wash or spray on.


thanks


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> It's a Oakley Amplier Snowboard Pants. The shell is not Gortex.  It's 15K water proof and 20K breathable material and has 60g of thinsulate insulation.
> 
> I'm not sure if the water proofing is laminate wash or spray on.
> 
> ...


Use this or something similar: Amazon.com: Nikwax Tech Wash: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nivek said:


> If the water proofing is a laminate wash it cold with powder detergent. If its a spray on water proofer keep using cold with tech wash.


How can you tell if the water proofing is laminate wash or spray on?

thanks


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

In my experience using the washing machine doesn't work well. So now I use a mild powder detergent and hand wash the dirty spots. Works perfect, even on white outerwear.


----------

